# Fishing Montana



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Got 2 weeks of family vacation in Montana the second half of September. Hitting Glacier, Yellowstone, and the Tetons.
I plan to bring my 5 wt and do some fishing while out there… my wife is cool with me fishing a couple hours per day and we have booked a float trip /fly fishing the Flathead near Glacier…. But I am primarily a diy guy.

anyone familiar w the area? Anything the trout are focused on in Mid- late September?
I need to buy a cold water line ( was told Rio Gold was great) and get some tippets ( still can’t figure out the 3x or 5x stuff).
Thanks for any tips at all.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

If fishing near Yellowstone: Madison, Ruby, Gallatin, Beaverhead you might also want a 6 wt. Hit area shops for hot flies. ie very small silver nymph droppers. Good size olive streamers, Royal Wulff are some go too. Study google a bit. Waders a must. Primarily dry lines. Occasional sink tip.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

better review the flood issues just look on line make sure you are good


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Jared D said:


> Got 2 weeks of family vacation in Montana the second half of September. Hitting Glacier, Yellowstone, and the Tetons.
> I plan to bring my 5 wt and do some fishing while out there… my wife is cool with me fishing a couple hours per day and we have booked a float trip /fly fishing the Flathead near Glacier…. But I am primarily a diy guy.
> 
> anyone familiar w the area? Anything the trout are focused on in Mid- late September?
> ...


I did it last year. Floating and hiking is awesome given the environment. But I could not get excited about catching a trout smaller than a mullet on a fly the size of a micro chip. I would not float fish again or do the trolling for lake trout in 200' on downriggers either. That was totally boring and the fish don't even fight. It would be better to walk and camp and fish without floating I think. There are a few lakes with some very large rainbows though I hear that would be far more sporting.


----------



## snookchaser42 (Jan 12, 2016)

I have no knowledge on the area that you are interested in but as a fellow diy guy, I highly recommend the TroutRoutes app. It is an amazing resource for finding water and oversimplifies the traditional time on google earth. I have been trout fishing WNC and North Georgia most of my life and I have found lots of new water because of this app.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

snookchaser42 said:


> I have no knowledge on the area that you are interested in but as a fellow diy guy, I highly recommend the TroutRoutes app. It is an amazing resource for finding water and oversimplifies the traditional time on google earth. I have been trout fishing WNC and North Georgia most of my life and I have found lots of new water because of this app.


Great tip. Will give it a look.

I do have a 6 wt…. But that seems like a big stick for fresh water. Good to know there are some beasts justifying it.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

For tippets, the higher the number the thinner the diameter. So 3x is larger than 6x. Local fly shop would probably be able to set you up with the right leader and tippet. As for the 6 wt thing, Ive never fished there but it could be less fish size and more wind and fly size needed? Maybe you need to fish weighted flies, sink tips, or multiple flies on one rig etc.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Jared D said:


> Great tip. Will give it a look.
> 
> I do have a 6 wt…. But that seems like a big stick for fresh water. Good to know there are some beasts justifying it.


That 6wt. may be the perfect rod for dredging the rivers casting large, weighted streamers for some of the largest fish. That same rod will also make things (casting) a bit easier WHEN the afternoon winds pickup. Have a great trip!


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

The 6 wt is for wind and flood stage rivers. Wading is an excellent way to trout fish. Your either spotting rises or nymph fishing. Some streamers. Be aware if heat stroke. The dry air will suck you dry without your knowing it. Drink fluids. Floating a river with a guide will teach you plenty for DIY. Never heard of downrigging a lake in Montana.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

7WT said:


> The 6 wt is for wind and flood stage rivers. Wading is an excellent way to trout fish. Your either spotting rises or nymph fishing. Some streamers. Be aware if heat stroke. The dry air will suck you dry without your knowing it. Drink fluids. Floating a river with a guide will teach you plenty for DIY. Never heard of downrigging a lake in Montana.


Fishing with a guide on the first day , you can tell him/ her about your DIY plans. Usually, the guide will give you some valuable intel about your options.


----------



## Takin’Drag (Jan 3, 2021)

Never fished up there that time of year. Rio Gold is a really good line and I carry 3x,4x and 5x. I don’t like going anywhere with just one rod so like others have said carry a 6wt if you have one. Like 7wt said drink lots of water and take it easy the first day or 2 and let your body adjust to the altitude. Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## DodsonFlyFishing (Apr 1, 2018)

You’ll want a 6wt on the Madison. Wind for sure, and current. Mid sept should still find hoppers and ants. 3x for the hopper and 4x for the ant. Small hoppers (#12) and ants (#16) in various colors. The hopper bite starts late- like 11am most days and you need full sun. They’ll eat ants and mayflies in the clouds. White and olive streamer on the madison on sunny days, black is good in the clouds. Floating line is best. Avoid the big Bozeman outfitters. They’ll hire anybody with a drift boat and a pulse.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

The drinking water thing is a SERIOUSLY helpful tip. I learned it from a buddy who is part mountain goat twenty or more years ago. It really assists with altitude acclimatization.

I bring a quart water bottle and dink one after I clear TSA, one on the plane and keep it full the rest of the trip.

don’t let the leader/tippet thing get in your head. Along with hoppers and ants don’t forget weighted/bead head wolly buggers in black/olive/white, schminnos, and foam spiders.

Have fun


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Your 5 weight will be fine. But first, take some warm clothes and raingear. It very likely could snow that time of year.

To get the basics of trout fishing start here:








Orvis Fly-Fishing Guide Revised Edition


We've updated our familiar and classic Orvis Fly-Fishing Guide book in this revised edition.




www.orvis.com





Call a fly shop in the area you are visiting and talk about what is available while you’re there. They can supply the flies you need and set up a guide trip. When you find something appealing, book a trip.


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

5wt with 5x tippet for dries & nymphs will be just fine, 6/7wt for tossing streamers on streamer-specific lines. September quite possibly has the best weather of any month.

The only downside is the loneliness: a near complete lack of it.


----------



## Joe52 (10 mo ago)

I live up here. U will have a great time, for sure. It’s a very different game than the ocean. My friends and I marvel how different every time we head to the ocean.
Most of us use fast action 5 wts or 6. Rio gold is a fine choice. I like the airflo universal taper these days but lots will work.
My only suggestion from reading your plans is if your guided trip is on the main flathead, forgo it and try and book a guide out of west Yellowstone. I have friends that guide that section of the flathead and it’s lots of nymphing for small fish.
Instead, while in glacier sneak over to the n fork of the flathead and wade fish down stream from the bridge into glacier. Purple haze, size 16 on a 12’ 5x tippet will usually get noticed. Lots of places to get to the water. Cuts and bows mainly.
Blue ribbon angler is a good bet for finding a guide around west Yellowstone and will get u dialed on all the local wading, of which there is a ton. 
One other interesting point about access. In Montana, even on private land, you are allowed access from a public bridge and can walk the river below the high water line. In Wyoming the land owner owns the river bottom, u can’t even drop an anchor. So access will be way easier and DIY friendly in Montana.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Joe52 said:


> I live up here. U will have a great time, for sure. It’s a very different game than the ocean. My friends and I marvel how different every time we head to the ocean.
> Most of us use fast action 5 wts or 6. Rio gold is a fine choice. I like the airflo universal taper these days but lots will work.
> My only suggestion from reading your plans is if your guided trip is on the main flathead, forgo it and try and book a guide out of west Yellowstone. I have friends that guide that section of the flathead and it’s lots of nymphing for small fish.
> Instead, while in glacier sneak over to the n fork of the flathead and wade fish down stream from the bridge into glacier. Purple haze, size 16 on a 12’ 5x tippet will usually get noticed. Lots of places to get to the water. Cuts and bows mainly.
> ...


Great response!


----------



## Bogey (Oct 23, 2021)

Wife and I stayed at Essex along the ST of the Flathead and would walk down to river from VRBO. Awesome cutthroat action in August on hoppers and another fly that looked like X between spider and elk hair caddis. I suggest Larys flyshop for more suggestions as the owner is a very good and famous flygal. That river is gorgeous. Those fish hit hard and we loved it. If you find you want more details on where and how feel free to pm me or ask me here.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Joe52 said:


> I live up here. U will have a great time, for sure. It’s a very different game than the ocean. My friends and I marvel how different every time we head to the ocean.
> Most of us use fast action 5 wts or 6. Rio gold is a fine choice. I like the airflo universal taper these days but lots will work.
> My only suggestion from reading your plans is if your guided trip is on the main flathead, forgo it and try and book a guide out of west Yellowstone. I have friends that guide that section of the flathead and it’s lots of nymphing for small fish.
> Instead, while in glacier sneak over to the n fork of the flathead and wade fish down stream from the bridge into glacier. Purple haze, size 16 on a 12’ 5x tippet will usually get noticed. Lots of places to get to the water. Cuts and bows mainly.
> ...


Thank you. I really appreciate it. This is exactly what I was hoping for AND what makes this site so great.
I will make adjustments to my plans around this. 

dumb question, but for the barblesshook requirements, is a mashed down barb acceptable or do you have to create the flies on barbless hooks?
My buddy said he “heard from a guy” they will nail you for mashing your own barbs.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I’ve been mashing the barbs for almost 30 years now, it’s not been a problem.

Both parks are pretty much all small fish. But it’s scenic!

If you are looking for bigger fish I’d throw streamers on the Madison or the middle Clark’s fork.
If you want to do a float around Bozeman send me a dm and we can float the lower gallatin
.


----------



## ColinLM (Dec 3, 2020)

Jared D said:


> Got 2 weeks of family vacation in Montana the second half of September. Hitting Glacier, Yellowstone, and the Tetons.
> I plan to bring my 5 wt and do some fishing while out there… my wife is cool with me fishing a couple hours per day and we have booked a float trip /fly fishing the Flathead near Glacier…. But I am primarily a diy guy.
> 
> anyone familiar w the area? Anything the trout are focused on in Mid- late September?
> ...


Check out: Blue Ribbon Flies in West Yellowstone close to the Madison River.

I have used this shop for DIY fly fishing on 2 trips to Yellowstone. They set me up with flies, leaders, etc. and set up other family members with flies and tackle for their spinning rods. We all caught fish. I also enjoy the weekly river reports from them; they keep my appetite up.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Jared D said:


> Thank you. I really appreciate it. This is exactly what I was hoping for AND what makes this site so great.
> I will make adjustments to my plans around this.
> 
> dumb question, but for the barblesshook requirements, is a mashed down barb acceptable or do you have to create the flies on barbless hooks?
> My buddy said he “heard from a guy” they will nail you for mashing your own barbs.


I crimp down my barbs without any problems. I have heard of wardens that will carry a small wad of cotton to make sure that the fly is 100% barbless! I think that these guys reserve the cotton test for anglers that might be a bit of a P.I.T.A. ! Don’t be that guy!


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

From my recent trip to BigHorn River


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I fish Montana, Wyoming, and Idaho from time to time. 

I’d fish the first time with 5,it’s sort of the same thing as an 8 is for saltwater, versatile.

the earlier suggestions about what to wear- being prepared for cool and wet weather- but staying hydrated- is important.

Fishing hoppers is great fun-

Have a good time!


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

Jared D said:


> my wife is cool with me fishing a couple hours per day


I'd play 100% "family vacation" mode on the first week and gain points such that you can have a couple of 12-hour days on the second week that are 100% fishing. By the second week you may have a better feel for the surroundings, be a bit more acclimated to elevation/hydration, and can really take advantage of a few long days knee deep in the creek.

Obligatory Montana trout pic -


----------



## Fudd (Jul 29, 2019)

I’m going to MT soon as well. Any local regs against using felt sole wading boots?


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

Fudd said:


> I’m going to MT soon as well. Any local regs against using felt sole wading boots?


No-go in YNP (regardless of which state you enter from), OK pretty much everywhere else.


----------



## vinnie (12 mo ago)

Hopper/dropper is very effective. 1x to the hopper--3x to the dropper [ 14-16 hares ear or prince nymph or SJ worm]

Have some Adams-eh caddis--bluewing olive- tricos when the hatch starts.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Wow- this has me so fired up. 
In between now and my departure- I have several local Flood Tides for Reds and some chasing busting tarpon, sharks, and jacks (mostly spin cast- but some fly action as well), and some flounder and trout fishing..... but the local stuff seems blah compared to out west. 

That comment seems insane to say on it's own- but since I can fish my local waters anytime- I guess the mystique of out west has my interest.

I am taking so many notes and making so many flies. I have made 6 "Hoppers" of various colors since yesterday- most on size 8 and 12 hooks (size 12 is pushing my abilities for foam cutting and tying).

Thank you all- I am really appreciating preparing for something different.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Walk slow when wading: there are different approaches depending on what's happening, rises or not, check out under rocks etc for bugs and casings. Search water with no drag (mending) unless streamer or wet fly. Typically across and down for nymphing, above and across for dry. If banks try to get your fly as close to under them or under them- they love to sit there. Enjoy the rivers and the surroundings that is as much as the fishing.


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

Jared D said:


> I have made 6 "Hoppers" of various colors since yesterday- most on size 8 and 12 hooks (size 12 is pushing my abilities for foam cutting and tying).


Make sure when fishing those hoppers that you give them some action, skating across the surface and actually "hopping", basically don't just float them down the river like a dry fly as they won't get as much attention. Imagine an unlucky bug that makes an unplanned water landing, they try to get up and go a few times before they get bit.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

ikankecil said:


> Make sure when fishing those hoppers that you give them some action, skating across the surface and actually "hopping", basically don't just float them down the river like a dry fly as they won't get as much attention. Imagine an unlucky bug that makes an unplanned water landing, they try to get up and go a few times before they get bit.


Remember too, that hopper casting shouldn’t be delicate. Don’t be afraid to let the fly land with a definite “splat”! The windier the day, the better the hopper fishing is. Have fun, keep ‘em wet!


----------



## Joe52 (10 mo ago)

It’s funny. I have a trip to LA for redfish and the local fare is not as exciting to me! Variety is the spice of life I guess. Ha


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Joe52 said:


> It’s funny. I have a trip to LA for redfish and the local fare is not as exciting to me! Variety is the spice of life I guess. Ha


That’s the beauty of fishing!


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

My wife has an Insta- friend who’s husband is a guide out that way. Spoke to him yesterday and he gave me a lot of insight (and I am 95% sure we will get to fish him for a day).
He said us salt guys are good at casting meat and so can get shots at the big fish.
Had no idea what that meant and he explained tossing streamers (I.e. meat) is something most trout guys can’t do well but it gets you the bigger fish in the fall.

getting ahead of myself… was going to reoutfit my reels w trout lines but realized I still have a lot of FL fishing to do.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

My wife and I fished MT with a guide who was a pompous ass retired USAF General a few years back. After about three hours of indicator nymphing (bobber fishing 🤣 ) I asked if he would hook me up with a streamer. He got all holier than thou and started trying to tell me how much effort was involved in casting a streamer. You should have seen the look on his face when I asked if it was more difficult than casting 10” musky flies on a 10 or 12WT?

He pulled out a white leach pattern and I walked the crap out of Bows and Cut Bows the rest of the day.

p.s. I was USN enlisted and have a very low tolerance for officers


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

Two comments, one guy made a post about movement of Grasshopper flies. He's right but I suggest smaller twitches not skates. I also don't use droppers when twitching terrestrials. Second comment is to take a look at Arrick's Ant pattern. 90% of the ants I see along the rivers of Montana are red/black which is why Royal anything's work so well. Tie up or buy a few size 14 Royal Chubbys and Tan Chubbys. Both should be fished dead drift with droppers. Size 18 BH flashback pheasant tail or a size 16 Red Copper John should be all you need for dropper flies. Hope you have a blast, it's cooling a little bit up here.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

5 wt for dries and nymphs 7 wt for streamers
if doing both parks then I'd stop and fish the Missouri wolf creek dam to craig - more 16-20" bows and browns per mile than nearly any other stretch of river anywhere
There are so many good rivers and streams - tailwaters and freestone - you will have a blast
Terrestrials are still on into SEP - drys are hatching nearly year round


----------



## Joe52 (10 mo ago)

I almost recommended the Missouri as well. I didn't out of fear of causing marital strife. If I agree with LTChip though, if you want to catch big fish, that is as close to a sure win as you can find. I would get a guide though. Pretty big river to be guessing on location and technique.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Jared D said:


> tossing streamers (I.e. meat) is something most trout guys can’t do well but it gets you the bigger fish


In the 80's and 90's I fished rivers throughout Nor California.
Started with drys and conventional nymphs. Then the nymphs got bigger, then articulated.
Single biggest change happened after I tied my version of a Matuka. (my avatar)
I was already carrying two rods, a 5 (for dry) and 6 (nymphs). 
Mid late 80's I switched the 6 to fish 2 to 4 inch streamers.
If you don't throw a streamer in a good hole before leaving you won't know what you missed.



Jared D said:


> fish in the fall.


For me, late fall and early spring has always been the best time for catching.
Spring in my neck of the woods the fish have been on a diet through the winter and are not very picky.

In the fall their instinct tells then to eat to prepare for winter and the browns migrate into the rivers for spawning.


----------



## k_lindsey14 (Sep 8, 2021)

5 wt with 3x or 4x tippet for hoppers and other terrestrials depending on how big of a dry you are fishing. 6 wt (2x tippet at least) for streamers with some sort of sink tip if you have it, ideally a sink 3, this just allows you to fish unweighted streamers and swim flies if you want. If you need to fish a floating line for streamers, fish jig streamers like dungeons, circus peanuts, stuff like that with some weight. 5wt will be fine for nymphing as well but you should be able to get them on dries and streamers.


----------



## Joe52 (10 mo ago)

They are relaxing hoot owl restictions which limit fishing hours to protect fish when the weather/water is too warm. Should be in good shape for September.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

Joe52 said:


> They are relaxing hoot owl restictions which limit fishing hours to protect fish when the weather/water is too warm. Should be in good shape for September.


RANT - Hoot owl rules are a joke. No biological evidence for this policy. They still allow killing fish in most of these waters so how can you have hoot owl AND allow taking of fish? And the ones who get screwed over are the locals who fish after work vs the guides. FWP does so many things that are unsound and overly complex to justify their existence at the level of staffing they have. Don't get me started on the complexities of the hunting regs!!


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

If you go to the mighty Mo' - small (16, 18) CDC caddis patterns are a go-to during trico or caddis hatches....can go bigger and elk hair patterns too to change it up. Sometimes they'll hit attractors like small purple haze.
The other thing is for targeting a rising fish - best to anchor directly above them and cast down stream, then put "esses" on the water until the fly passes over them. It's different than any other river in that this technique is sometimes the only way they will come up on your dry.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

LTChip said:


> RANT - Hoot owl rules are a joke. No biological evidence for this policy. They still allow killing fish in most of these waters so how can you have hoot owl AND allow taking of fish? And the ones who get screwed over are the locals who fish after work vs the guides. FWP does so many things that are unsound and overly complex to justify their existence at the level of staffing they have. Don't get me started on the complexities of the hunting regs!!


Very valid point! I just can’t imagine how many fish would perish if they were played and landed/“released” in waters where temperatures are 70+. I’ve seen plenty of research pertaining to fish mortality and high water temperature.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Jared D said:


> Great tip. Will give it a look.
> 
> I do have a 6 wt…. But that seems like a big stick for fresh water. Good to know there are some beasts justifying it.


Use the 6wt for swinging streamers that time of year.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone have a good looking streamer pic they would care to share?


----------



## k_lindsey14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Jared D said:


> Anyone have a good looking streamer pic they would care to share?











Circus Peanut Variations. I also tie some with an 8 or 10 mm shank off the back hook and it gives the fly more action. I tied these for smallmouth, for trout I like black, olive, copper, more natural colors.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

Here are a few options. Everyone of these flies caught fish last fall. Pretty easy to tie, durable and imitate, crayfish, leeches and sculpin. I'm fishing them with Teeny Sink Tip line and a Helios II 6wt. Can't name a Montana river outside of the Big Horn that I haven't caught good fish on with these style flies. The Big Horn is too far away and too popular. I've caught hundreds of strong fish on the Missouri with this style. Was my home river for 20 years but is just a bit too popular for me now.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you. Those look like they would work for Reds in my home waters.


----------



## Joe52 (10 mo ago)

FlyrodC said:


> Here are a few options. Everyone of these flies caught fish last fall. Pretty easy to tie, durable and imitate, crayfish, leeches and sculpin. I'm fishing them with Teeny Sink Tip line and a Helios II 6wt. Can't name a Montana river outside of the Big Horn that I haven't caught good fish on with these style flies. The Big Horn is too far away and too popular. I've caught hundreds of strong fish on the Missouri with this style. Was my home river for 20 years but is just a bit too popular for me now.
> 
> View attachment 215891


Is that a Willy bugger w dumbbell eyes on a jig hook?


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

Sure is a wooly bugger. Fish it on a loop knot with a fast retrieve, slow retrieve, dead drift with a twitch now and again or jig it in to catch trout. I’m not Kelly Galloup but I have refined my flies over the last 30 years. These and the small river/pond buggers I tie simply catch fish.


----------



## Joe52 (10 mo ago)

That’s awesome. Classics are classics for a reason. Mods on classics are even better. Are the river pond buggers just smaller versions?


----------

